# Bike Attachment Ideas



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Have you tried the Walky Dog Low Rider Bike Attachment Leash Accessory? There is a review on Amazon that mentions it works on their trike.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This is very expensive for what it is !

I’ve used this model for many years with an extremely high energy dog and it was just perfect. I would buy it again anytime. I was using it on a bike though, but check it out, maybe it will fit your tricycle. You can also write to the company if you want to make sure. It’s a really good product and it turns into a leash too, very practical.

https://www.amazon.com/Walky-Dog-Ex...=1570201473&sprefix=Walky+dog+,aps,148&sr=8-4


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Did you look at this one? I might have posted it on an earlier thread.

https://www.chewy.com/petego-cycleash-universal-bicycle-dog/dp/134637


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Zesti: So I did see that but I was worried Norman might be too tall for this?? Great idea. I will measure his height with the bike on this one. 

Dechi: I agree, so expensive! But this is the attachment I have. With the attachment Zesti mentioned, it may just work for us if the height matches up! Didn't even know they made an extra wheel attachment. Wondering if this will be tall enough though!! 

Scooter: I am not sure how much this would stick out. I need something that is far enough to where Norman doesn't hit the wheels. I think the seat sits pretty close back to where this may not work )-: 


Overall I think I will give the added low rider accessory a try and see if that works for us!!  Thank you all! I will let you know if this works.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Good luck! Hope it works for you. I'd love to be able to bike with Jessie, but I'm too afraid of running her over so she's stuck in her bike basket for now. 

I will say I did try the Bike Tow Leash and it seemed excellent- for a bigger dog- and I'm sure it would last a long time. If the Walky low rider attachment doesn't work out, it might be worth saving up for. It seemed very strong, so a lightly used one from Letgo/eBay or Amazon Warehouse to save some money could still be a safe option.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a walky dog attachment, will no longer use it as I just gave my bike away. I will send it to anybody who wants it.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Zesti: Thank you! And I wish Norman was small enough some days to where he could fit in a basket!! Too cute. But For now I think if hes good with this bike, he will love his walks/jogs. Now I can keep up!!

Reraven: Wow that is so kind of you!! Will this fit with the attachment??
https://www.amazon.com/Walky-Dog-Ri...rds=walky+dog+low+rider&qid=1570209110&sr=8-1

If it does, I will take it off your hands!!!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it would. It's a replacement part for the piece that attaches under the bike seat, so would have to have the same attachment. PM me with your address if you want me to send it.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Reraven, just PMed you. Not sure if it went through so if not let me know. The website crashed the first time I tried to message you.

Thank you for being so kind!!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Got it, I will get it sent off sometime in the next few days. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Samie, I know you might have thought of this already but I just wanted to mention in case it hasn't come up. I forget how old Norman is, but I think he's still pretty young from what I remember. Therefore, while training him to run with the bike is great, I know it can be rough on growing joints so I know it is advised to limit that sort of activity at least until a year old. I think very short runs are fine, just so long as it's not too much repetitive movement on a hard surface. I have a walky dog as well and will probably start introducing Misha to it soon, though it'll be a while before he goes any distance with it.

Having used one before, I would probably only use with a back attachment rather than front. Because if they stop suddenly I would be worried the front attachment would make them start to turn into the bike pulling at an angle. At first they will want to stop for squirrels and other dogs and stuff, so you just go slow until they have learned that stopping isn't a good idea.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Raindrops, good ideas.

I looked at the bike attachment, as I also have one, a tadpole (one wheel in back). While the one is way too expensive for what it is, I know where the hardware store is and will look into making one myself.

Great thread!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Samie, I know you might have thought of this already but I just wanted to mention in case it hasn't come up. I forget how old Norman is, but I think he's still pretty young from what I remember. Therefore, while training him to run with the bike is great, I know it can be rough on growing joints so I know it is advised to limit that sort of activity at least until a year old. I think very short runs are fine, just so long as it's not too much repetitive movement on a hard surface. I have a walky dog as well and will probably start introducing Misha to it soon, though it'll be a while before he goes any distance with it.
> 
> Having used one before, I would probably only use with a back attachment rather than front. Because if they stop suddenly I would be worried the front attachment would make them start to turn into the bike pulling at an angle. At first they will want to stop for squirrels and other dogs and stuff, so you just go slow until they have learned that stopping isn't a good idea.



Yes thank you for the reminder Raindrops! Very important to keep in mind. Norman is now 7 months old, and I still take extra care of how long we go on our walks. We go on our "long walk" Once a week on Sunday morning we walk down to the nature trails where he plays in the pond.

Thank you again for the kind reminder  I am going to keep our rides at a slower jogging pace for him, not going to push his body because I want him to live a wonderful life without any bone or joint issues, this would break my heart.

I will post photos once I put the walkydog parts on the trike! Its been raining for the past few days (we needed it) and so bike training was not an option lol!


----------

